# Oil coolers...



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Sizes, kits, mounting location, fitting type etc. Lets talk....

I'm looking at a Motamec black oil cooler as they are very reasonable priced...

http://www.motorsport-tools.com/motorsport-parts/engine/oil-coolers.html?dir=asc&order=price

I'm assuming no-one does a bolt-on style kit for a decent price (I've not seen one in my searches anyway!). In that case i guess i'll be fabricating some sort of bracket, so what's recommended and where?

Also fitting, hows best to get this in, what size/type of fixings (1/2 BSB or 10AN?).

Then is it a case of thermostatic sandwich plate and a smaller filter??

Pipework i was going to get made by the local hydraulic fitting shop, any recommendations on pipe material?

CHEERS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I was planning to just buy and fit a Mocal kit. Not the cheapest route though if I'm honest. Not seen your option before Nick.

VT


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

This place is pretty good too:

http://www.speedflowshop.co.uk/


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Ive already bought my oil cooler with remote oil filrer relocation

I shall be moving the battery to the boot and putting filter there to make oil changes easier

Though the onky thing i cant work out is how the oil plate ataches to the engine block as it has a female thread


----------



## andy68 (Aug 22, 2010)

Have seen Mocal kits on E-bay about £165 last time I checked(think the seller was mattyzx) was book marked but cant find it at the moment.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mocal 25 row on my O/S chassis strut arm.
Steve


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here is what I gathered when researching and doing mine.

- For a 1.8t, you want a 13 row or 16 row with good air placement. If mounting it in an airflow-restricted area, you want a 19 row with a puller fan behind it.

- Do not divorce the oil/coolant heat exchange. It is a very good and efficient way of getting fast warm ups -- and if you ever overheat the oil, it always dumps the extra heat into the coolant system since it has a higher capacity as a heat sink.

- Use a thermostatic plate.

- Switch to a shorter profile oil filter of you still retain the structural IC cross-tube. With the sandwich plate in between now, space to get the oil filter out can be a tad tricky.

- For Motorports, good fittings are a plus. A/N fittings if you can will be a good idea -- or have some kind of oil level/pressure failsafe with warning if you go with cheaper kits with clamp-on fittings.

If you follow these basic guidelines, you will be set. With mine, since I opted to run the cooler it in the best possible spot and at a favorable angle for best efficiency, I went with a used Mocal 13 row. It gets the job done well and helped solve (along with bonnet venting) the cooling issues at the track.

Cooler









Thermostatic sandwich plate, bolt, O-ring, secondary oil filter mount









Mounting angle









Stealth aluminium scoop









A group of suitable short-profile oil filters (proper thread and filtering capacity)


----------



## Prawn (May 14, 2015)

for UK guys (unsure if you got them in the US) a 9N polo 1400 16v oil filter is a great swap out. it's stubby like the above, and has a 1" hex top to tighten making it very easy to install and remove.


----------



## Prawn (May 14, 2015)




----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Prawn said:


> for UK guys (unsure if you got them in the US) a 9N polo 1400 16v oil filter is a great swap out. it's stubby like the above, and has a 1" hex top to tighten making it very easy to install and remove.


Sweet, will bare that in mind! 8)


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Have the Mocal core, so much to do...... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

I used an all mocal setup. Fitted the cooler to the top bracket of my FMIC. It sat above the crash bar and you could see it through the top grill. Cut a bit of plastic out around the top of the grill area for hoses to pass into the bay.

Im sure I used a stock filter.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Rich196 said:


> I used an all mocal setup. Fitted the cooler to the top bracket of my FMIC. It sat above the crash bar and you could see it through the top grill. Cut a bit of plastic out around the top of the grill area for hoses to pass into the bay.
> 
> Im sure I used a stock filter.


Does it block the water rad much?

VT


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Von Twinzig said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > I used an all mocal setup. Fitted the cooler to the top bracket of my FMIC. It sat above the crash bar and you could see it through the top grill. Cut a bit of plastic out around the top of the grill area for hoses to pass into the bay.
> ...


Nope, I ran this and an FMIC and had no water temp issues on track!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You can fit the oil rad in one of the side scoops..I have
Steve


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Planning to use one of them for a power steering cooler, when the time comes for it!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Mocal kit for me, up close to the rad (within 6mm) as prescribed in the instructions and Max.










VT


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Von Twinzig said:


> Mocal kit for me, up close to the rad (within 6mm) as prescribed in the instructions and Max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar to how i did mine!


----------

